# My Dog is Probably Going to be of the Long Hair Variety of Shih Tzu by June!



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2020)

Shih Tzu's that are long haired are just gorgeous, as are the short haired ones, so maybe I'll let it grow awhile while I cannot see the groomer.  

She is so fussy about touching her tail and brushing certain areas (like paws) yet I am still brushing her every day.  Her fur is already getting longish.

Here is how she looks short haired and then what she may look like by June!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 10, 2020)

Awww, what a beautiful little dog!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes,they require a lot of grooming when their fur grows but it is beautiful. My Yorkie was like that also. He hated to be brushed so I clipped him myself. After awhile he didn't mind although I was so afraid around his eyes and the fur use to get matted between the pads on his feet. Another tricky area to trim. 
I would give him lots of breaks throughout the process. I'm not sure who needed the break more him or me. lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Yes,they require a lot of grooming when their fur grows but it is beautiful. My Yorkie was like that also. He hated to be brushed so I clipped him myself. After awhile he didn't mind although I was so afraid around his eyes and the fur use to get matted between the pads on his feet. Another tricky area to trim.
> I would give him lots of breaks throughout the process. I'm not sure who needed the break more him or me. lol


I've been brushing her all over but she runs away when I try to brush her long tail.  I've not tried to brush it between her paw pads--I think that would send her into a frenzy!  I reread my post and meant I brush her legs--she's kind of okay with that so far.

Your Yorkie sounds like he was a sweetie--love them!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Awww, what a beautiful little dog!!!


Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2020)

She's so sweet Ruthanne!    

How does the groomer handle her when they brush her tail and do things with her paws?  Is she okay when a stranger does it?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> She's so sweet Ruthanne!
> 
> How does the groomer handle her when they brush her tail and do things with her paws?  Is she okay when a stranger does it?


I don't know how the groomer handles her, I was never able to watch.  She just tells me to return in 2 hours.  I guess because I would be a distraction to my dog.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 10, 2020)

From a childhood poem (author unknown to me):
My dog is so furry, I have not seen his face for years and years.
His eyes are buried out of sight, I can only guess his ears.
When people ask me for his breed, I do not know nor care.
For he has the beauty of them all, hidden beneath his hair."  

Gorgeous pup, either way!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 11, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Shih Tzu's that are long haired are just gorgeous, as are the short haired ones, so maybe I'll let it grow awhile while I cannot see the groomer.
> 
> She is so fussy about touching her tail and brushing certain areas (like paws) yet I am still brushing her every day.  Her fur is already getting longish.
> 
> ...


What a sweet little girl.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 11, 2020)

My little girl, Shaalee, a Bichon/ Shih Tzu.....next appointment is in a month, not sure if it will happen, guess will have to wait and see. When i got her 13 and a half years ago, my thought was to do her cuts myself, that was a bust, such a wiggle worm, was scared to get anywhere near her eyes, face, so i called it a defeat, and started with a groomer. I think groomers have the experience, and know how for their customers. She's good as gold there, never says a word, Lindsay, her groomer says that they often don't behave for Mom and Dad, and we don't stay, just drop them off. Whenever i say, going to see Lindsay, she gets excited and heads for the door. Lindsay's a great groomer, and lover of her little customers.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 11, 2020)

It's not only dogs that can't get a haircut.  My wife and I both have hair that grows like a weed....but the local barber and beauty shops are all closed, and we are both starting to look a bit "scruffy".  If this continues for weeks/months, we may have to start experimenting with grooming each other.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2020)

MickaC said:


> My little girl, Shaalee, a Bichon/ Shih Tzu.....next appointment is in a month, not sure if it will happen, guess will have to wait and see. When i got her 13 and a half years ago, my thought was to do her cuts myself, that was a bust, such a wiggle worm, was scared to get anywhere near her eyes, face, so i called it a defeat, and started with a groomer. I think groomers have the experience, and know how for their customers. She's good as gold there, never says a word, Lindsay, her groomer says that they often don't behave for Mom and Dad, and we don't stay, just drop them off. Whenever i say, going to see Lindsay, she gets excited and heads for the door. Lindsay's a great groomer, and lover of her little customers.



I have  a 10 yr. old Bichon,   and always scissor cut him myself.   He is used to it and really doesn't give me a hard time about it.  
Previously had two Bichons in years gone by,  and trained on them.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 11, 2020)

She’s such a cutie Ruthanne. We’ve got two girls that need clipping and I have the tools and experience but our older Yorkie is getting impatient and squeamish. Not a good temperament to have with clippers or other sharp objections in hand.Lol


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 12, 2020)

My Toby looks so different when I let his hair grow out. However, since he loves the out doors, short is better.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 12, 2020)

Talked to my Shaalee's hairdresser yesterday, may be a while before her next appointment, i appreciate her safety call, she learned that the virus may be surviving on their hair..


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)

Saw an article this morning,  that  PetSmart groomers,  in some states,   are considered 'essential' workers.   They are required to continue working against their wishes.   
I certainly would not want to take my dog to an "unhappy"  groomer!


----------

